# Rupture contrat suite mutation conjoint



## Mjolnir (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
Suite a la mutation de mon conjoint je vais devoir rompre mon contrat de travaille, dois-je démissionner ou les PE doivent me licencier ? 
Je suis en CDI et j'aurais entamé ma 2eme année avec cette enfant en septembre (il ne rentre pas encore a l'ecole)

Merci d'avance
Cordialement


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Juillet 2022)

Mjolnir a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> Suite a la mutation de mon conjoint je vais devoir rompre mon contrat de travaille, dois-je démissionner ou les PE doivent me licencier ?
> Je suis en CDI et j'aurais entamé ma 2eme année avec cette enfant en septembre (il ne rentre pas encore a l'ecole)
> 
> ...


Bonsoir,

Normalement c’est une DÉMISSION et vous serez payé par POLEEMPLOI car vous suivez votre conjoint.

Nanou91 ou autre collègue, si tu passes par la, besoin de confirmation ?


----------



## Catie6432 (17 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Normalement c’est une DÉMISSION et vous serez payé par POLEEMPLOI car vous suivez votre conjoint.
> 
> Nanou91 ou autre collègue, si tu passes par la, besoin de confirmation ?


Deménagement pour suivre son conjoint dans un cadre professionnel = indemnisation pôle emploi.


----------



## Dodo2a (17 Juillet 2022)

J ai été dans ce cas et pôle emploi indemnisé donc vous pouvez démissionner sans problème .


----------

